# Image vom MS SQL Server auslesen



## Lautsprecher (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe in einer Tabelle auf dem SQL Server 2000 mit dem Datentyp image Größe 16 ein Bild gespeichert, nur leider habe ich nun Probleme dieses Bild auszulesen und anschließend auf der Festplatte zu speichern.

Versuche es dauernd mit


```
while (rs.next())
{
    Image image = null;
   image = rs.get("Bild);
}
```

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie das funktioniert?

Grüße


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

 Das haben wir doch schonmal durchgekaut...
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials230336.html&highlight=sql+server

 Gruss Tom


----------

